# Juan Moral daily 20K + calorie diet



## goodfella (Jul 30, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmj7HDHSe10 

Was wondering if anyone else caught this or any other videos on his diet lately? Funny part at about 1 minute in the beginning of the video he mentions how he doesn't really like eating food either lol.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

...deep breaths.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 30, 2014)

Does he ever say what compounds he's on?  Those abs with that much junk food and icecream......tren & gh.....

Clearly a ton a muscle and high metabolism as well.

I can't eat that much cheat food in a month....it blows.....


----------



## Azog (Jul 30, 2014)

I tracked my cals on an all out cheat day once...36k. Problem for me was, I gained 22lbs of water. Juan is a big boy, those cals do him more good than my skinny ass.


----------



## Azog (Jul 31, 2014)

Azog said:


> I tracked my cals on an all out cheat day once...36k. Problem for me was, I gained 22lbs of water. Juan is a big boy, those cals do him more good than my skinny ass.



And no, I'm not kidding about 36k cals. Ribeyes, bacon, cheese, beer and other really fatty things add up fast! Not eating much carbs let's me really choke down mad amounts of ribeye and all sorts of ribs.


----------



## losieloos (Jul 31, 2014)

I can eat the most here.


----------



## Azog (Jul 31, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I can eat the most here.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Jul 31, 2014)

As you guys can see from my AVI, I eat all that for breakfast..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2014)

watchign while I destroy a quart of chocolate chip peanut butter ice cream and some poptarts.


----------



## goodfella (Jul 31, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> watchign while I destroy a quart of chocolate chip peanut butter ice cream and some poptarts.



Hahaha I know, I could resist either while watching this!


----------



## goodfella (Jul 31, 2014)

Azog said:


> Challenge accepted.



I like where this is going!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh shit I def want in on a UG eating challenge.


----------



## moparmuscle (Jul 31, 2014)

I got hungry watching that


----------

